
Linus Torvalds isn't worried about Microsoft taking over Linux - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-isnt-worried-about-microsoft-taking-over-linux/
======
mikece
Does anyone else remember the fictional story/memo form about 2005 in Wired
magazine in which Linus Torvalds, who had been hired by Microsoft to build
WinX (Windows proprietary UI over Linux) was complaining to Bill Gates and
threatening to quit because Ballmer kept pronouncing it as "Winux" instead of
"Winks"? That was some fantastic writing and a very interesting thought
experiment... hopefully someone can find a link to that and share it.

~~~
cameroncooper
Here you go internet friend

[https://www.wired.com/2005/02/microsoft-5/](https://www.wired.com/2005/02/microsoft-5/)

------
foxyv
I have a fever dream where the most popular Linux distribution is Windows 11.
0_0

~~~
CrankyBear
Dream?? [https://www.computerworld.com/article/3438856/call-me-
crazy-...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3438856/call-me-crazy-but-
windows-11-could-run-on-linux.html)

------
jokab
Windows 10 has become the most popular Linux desktop environment as far as I'm
concerned

